# Me Bandits Gone !



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Decided to let the Bandit go as I was starting to think I was Valentino Rossi too often on it







Had a couple or two 'moments' on it recently and decided to trade it in for a new cruiser and this is what I have now....










Suzuki M800 Intruder!

Well happy so far with it and I have convinced myself it was a good decision less chance of losing my licence cheaper on fuel more comfy no more stiff knee with the forward controls. The power drop was a little strange at first but now I'm getting used to the lower speeds I really am loving it :biker:

Now how do I go about changing my user name on here 1250banditman is now untrue really?

Dave


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I hope you like the smell of chrome cleaner - you will soon get used to it!!

Rob


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

It looks really nice. It will also have enough to be 'competitive' on the road should you have any more 'moments' with the odd car driver. :wink2: I had a look at these when I returned to biking earlier this year. I ended up with a CBF 600 in the end, they are supposed to be quite tame too but it can certainly shift when you ask it to. Stay sticky side down mate.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My Bandit has also gone (but not forgotten!). The old back and knees you know.







Enjoy your new steed. A few words of warning:-

Black bikes are not easily kept clean. You'll soon find out what I mean! :angel_not:

Mike


----------



## Nickc (Oct 31, 2009)

I quite like the idea of something lowish and fairly sensible. Does this one have shaft drive or are you still having to mess about with the rear chain?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

zenomega said:


> Now how do I go about changing my user name on here 1250banditman is now untrue really?


Interesting. :lookaround: So it can be done. :grin:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> zenomega said:
> 
> 
> > Now how do I go about changing my user name on here 1250banditman is now untrue really?
> ...


Easily :acute:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. :lookaround: So it can be done. :grin:
> ...


Thanks in anticipation, Jason. :cheers: I think ....


----------

